# Worst Movie About Cheating I Have Ever Seen



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

If you have Netflix avoid this movie:

*Leaving*

Horrible, horrible pro-adultery movie that depicts a wife who leaves her husband for a handyman, then kills her husband because he had the audacity to kick her out and make them pay for their affair. 

Watch Leaving Online | Netflix


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Heh, I cant think of any movies!!

BUT OMG!!! Stupid song "Lips of an Angel" is the worst song about cheating..... I ****ING Hate it!!!!!!!!!!

I hate it, hate it, hate it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a french movie and it is very typical for these type of endings 
in these French novellas


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

LostViking said:


> If you have Netflix avoid this movie:
> 
> *Leaving*
> 
> ...


Kristin Scott Thomas is ALWAYS cast as an adultress. Can't stand watching her.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> Heh, I cant think of any movies!!
> 
> BUT OMG!!! Stupid song "Lips of an Angel" is the worst song about cheating..... I ****ING Hate it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate it, hate it, hate it!!!!!!!!!!!


Well this movie is a doozy. If you do watch it, do not eat before hand or you will vomit. I guarantee.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is anothe POS pro adultery movie with Zach Efron and Michelle Williams. She is another actress who is drawn towards roles of adulteress. 

Take This Waltz - Official Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If you want to see an anti adultery movie watch SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK. Its one of the few times a movie beat the book hands down.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

There are indeed many good French films. 

Netflix is a good site and I think you will enjoy it, but some of the movies are treacherous. Be careful and read the user reviews before watching.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> If you want to see an anti adultery movie watch SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK. Its one of the few times a movie beat the book hands down.


Cool. I will check it out.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Leaving looks at first blush like a transgressive film that explores the darker side of marriage, and how money plays a role on how we treat our spouses, but in the end it becomes typical: the husband is demonized as a shyte, so everything the cheating wife does she has a legitimate reason for, including murdering him.

It's the darker side of self-legitimation that none of these films even touches on.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Almost every film about female adultery casts the husband as a tyrant or a feckless boor. It is the only way the writers and directors can legitemize their skewed message. 

Hmm....much like the way real waywards justify their affairs by rewriting the marital history to hide their guilt.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Almost every film about female adultery casts the husband as a tyrant or a feckless boor. It is the only way the writers and directors can legitemize their skewed message.
> 
> Hmm....much like the way real waywards justify their affairs by rewriing the marital history to hide their guilt.


Hollyweird is good for that.:iagree:


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

I found heart break kid the worst movie.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

im_tam said:


> I found heart break kid the worst movie.


I've heard of it but never seen it. Should I avoid it? *Leaving* had me triggering like a mutherfvcker.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

Saw Take This Waltz this summer. Its not Zack Efron but a Canadian Actor, Luke Perry (I think). He is now in a variety of American TV shows (he dated Lucy Lu on Elementary). 
As to the movie, it is neither proPos or particularly bad, in fact it is quite good. It is, however, painful to watch and a collection of trigger moments. The lead Michelle Williams plays a woman who thinks there is something missing in her life and Seth Rogen is her loving husband who has become inattentive but basically a good man. She finds what she thinks she is missing in Perry (mostly sex)and after a struggle to resist him she leaves her husband to pursue him. 
Both have boundary issues etc. When her former best friend, married to Rogens brother and a recovering alcoholic it draws her back to the home she shared with her husband. 
She finds the niece she loved now feels nothing for her, the family that adored her hates her and the sister in law (Silverstein), now a relapsed alcoholic, tells her that the thing she is looking for she will never find and that she has effed up her life. Her husband is now a recognized author of a best selling cook book and contracts to write more, her boyfriend pulls a rickshaw. It hits her, the pain she has caused, the love she lost and the family she gave up. When she asks to come back her husband tells her that some choices stick and can't be undone. He still loves her, but he doesn't want or need her. It is clear he has moved on in ways she never expected, I guess she thought he'd be waiting for her.
In the movie (last 10 or 15 minutes) we watch her relationship with the boyfriend fall apart. He doesn't share her humour or way of expressing love (she tells him "I wuv you" an he replies "I love you" carefully annunciated and gives her a look like she's crazy. Its clear there is less and less in their relationship.
A symbol for her need for fantasy is presented in a ride at Toronto's Center Island and the song is "Video killed the Radio Star". The first time she rides it she's with her boyfriend, but as the movie ends she is on the ride alone. The meaning of course is that in the end she is the one who is left behind.
Sounds a lot like something you read here on TAM.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for straightening me out on the lead actor's name ThinkItThrough.



> In the movie (last 10 or 15 minutes) we watch her relationship with the boyfriend fall apart. He doesn't share her humour or way of expressing love (she tells him "I wuv you" an he replies "I love you" carefully annunciated and gives her a look like she's crazy. Its clear there is less and less in their relationship.
> A symbol for her need for fantasy is presented in a ride at Toronto's Center Island and the song is "Video killed the Radio Star". The first time she rides it she's with her boyfriend, but as the movie ends she is on the ride alone. The meaning of course is that in the end she is the one who is left behind.
> Sounds a lot like something you read here on TAM.


That part of the movie was a good example of how some cheaters want to cheat for sexual excitement and adventure, but then later miss their BSs for the real, deep love and emotional bonds that they shared with them. 

I'm glad that her jilted husband was allowed some dignity at the end. Still, I think his character was painted with broad strokes as a sort of boring dufus.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually thinking back, the movie *Unfaithful *painted the betrayed husband (Richard Gere) in a fairly sympathetic light. In that movie you saw a good man who basically did nothing to earn his wife's bad treatment. That was another trigger movie for me, but it did clearly show how some waywards cheat for no particular reason other than because they have the opportunity to and because they can.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Damage, 1992. Jeremy Irons + Juliette Binoche.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

That's neither Zac Effron nor Luke Perry in Take this waltz. It's Luke Kirby. I liked the end in that he told her no thanks. But I thought the movie was poorly acted.

Unfaithful was a hard watch.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Healer said:


> That's neither Zac Effron nor Luke Perry in Take this waltz. It's Luke Kirby. I liked the end in that he told her no thanks. But I thought the movie was poorly acted.
> 
> Unfaithful was a hard watch.


It is sad that male American actors have become so non-descript that no one can tell them apart or remember their names. I think that is because Hollywood has castrated American actors to a great degree, casting them as metrosexuals, cuckolds or wimps. Only British, Aussie and Scottish actors seem to get the macho roles anymore. Thank God for Vin Diesel.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

verpin zal said:


> Damage, 1992. Jeremy Irons + Juliette Binoche.


That movie was brutal. When the son fell to his death at the end....


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

I think its a lack of writing talent!!! Cheating/Affairs storylines are a easy and worn out fallback to any new creative ideas!!!


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Philat said:


> Kristin Scott Thomas is ALWAYS cast as an adulteress. Can't stand watching her.


Wasn't she the betrayed spouse on _Random Hearts_ with Harrison Ford?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> Wasn't she the betrayed spouse on _Random Hearts_ with Harrison Ford?


Yes she was. That was a poorly written movie also.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

_Crazy Stupid Love_ disparages infidelity...

TEACHER (O.S.)
Mr. Weaver!

Slowly, Robbie stands. We HEAD IN TIGHT ON him.

ROBBIE
You want to talk about The Scarlet
Letter, Mrs. Thompson? Here you
go: the `A' they're both wearing
-- I think it stands for *******.
Wanna know why? Because they're
in love, and love is for stupid
*******S. So thanks for choosing
this book, Mrs. Thompson, because
this is what I need right now: to 
read a boring, confusing book
about a bunch of stupid *******s
who fell in love, like *******s,
and then had to die, like
*******s. I'm sorry for cursing.

---------------------------------------------------------
DAVID JACOBOWITZ
So, Robbie... I hear you're quite
the soccer player.

ROBBIE (13)
So, David... I hear you broke up
my parents' marriage.

He LAUGHS awkwardly, shocked.

ROBBIE
You are David Jacobowitz, right?
From accounting?

DAVID JACOBOWITZ
Um, yes I am --

ROBBIE
Here's the thing, David: in the
end, she winds up back with my
dad. He's better than you, in
every category except probably 
math. And she still loves him. 

Robbie props the PHOTO of Tracy and Cal back up. 

DAVID JACOBOWITZ
Listen, Robbie --

ROBBIE
Now I know what you're thinking:
`he's just in 8th grade, what does
he know about love?' I know a lot
more than you think, David. Just
today, I had a meltdown, almost
gave up on the love of my life.
My dad's having his meltdown now, 
but long-term? He won't stop
fighting for my mom any more than
I won't stop sending Jessica texts
that make her uncomfortable. And
you need to know that.

Tracy RE-ENTERS.

TRACY
You ready to go?

ROBBIE
(SUDDENLY SWEET) 
Mommy, can we do Chinese for 
dinner tonight?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

The English Patient..... It's billed as a romantic story, but the romance is all between the WW (Kristin Scott Thomas) and the OM (Ralph Fiennes). The poor BH ends up trying to kill them with his plane, but dies in the attempt.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> Wasn't she the betrayed spouse on _Random Hearts_ with Harrison Ford?


Yes, she has that Ice Queen thing down.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> The English Patient..... It's billed as a romantic story, but the romance is all between the WW (Kristin Scott Thomas) and the OM (Ralph Fiennes). The poor BH ends up trying to kill them with his plane, but dies in the attempt.


Yeah, but in the end the two waywards get theirs: she dies alone in a cave in the desert and the Ralph Fiennes character gets burned over most of his body 

And the nurse gets laid by the Indian caretaker.....

That was a strange movie.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> _Crazy Stupid Love_ disparages infidelity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I may have to watch that.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

There are great films that properly handle infidelity, and there are those that don't...

These films do a terrible job and fill people's heads with crap in my opinion...

_
You've got Mail
Sleepless in Seattle
A Perfect Murder
The Bridges of Madi$on County 
500 Days of Summer
Feast of Love
Love and Other Impossible Pursuits
No Looking Back
Romeo and Juliet (pretty much any production made these days celebrates infatuation and escapism - there other ways to read the work but they don't sell as well)
Shakespeare in Love
The Butcher's Wife 
The Descendants
The Dilemma
The End of the Affair
The English Patient
The Graduate
Two Girls and a Guy
Wuthering Heights (pretty much again any production)
Titanic
_


Many others are half decently done, but can cause triggers...

_
Arbitrage
Blue Valentine
Dinner with Friends
Disclosure
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
High Fidelity
In The Bedroom
I Think I Love My Wife
It's Complicated
Little Children
My Best Friends Wedding
Parenthood
Sex Lies and Videotape
Sideways
Silver Linings Playbook
Snow Angels
The Brothers McMullen
The Good Girl
The Ice Storm
Unfaithful
_


And there are some blessings out there.. few and far between...

_
An Unmarried Woman
Beautiful Girls
Crazy Stupid Love
Something to Talk About (for betrayed spouses trying to find a way to forgive only...)
The Kids are All Right
_

I would like to see more of the blessings.. but they are a rare find...


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Ralph Fiennes plays alot of dastardly OMs. Remember him in *End of the Affair*?

But as a straight up actor he is awesome. He was incredible as Amon Goethe in *Schindler's List *and I loved watching him as Voldemort in the *Harry Potter *series.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> There are great films that properly handle infidelity, and there are those that don't...
> 
> These films do a terrible job and fill people's heads with crap in my opinion...
> 
> ...


*Crazy Stupid Love *was very good. I loved how the BH went out and banged like 9 women and when his WW found out about it, as well as him having banged their kid's teacher, her reaction was priceless.


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

You guys seen Little Children? A cheating story that isn't really too cliche in hollywood, more along the lines of similar real stories posted here in TAM.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Nujabes said:


> You guys seen Little Children? A cheating story that isn't really too cliche in hollywood, more along the lines of similar real stories posted here in TAM.


No I never have. Is it an independent film?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Nujabes said:


> You guys seen Little Children? A cheating story that isn't really too cliche in hollywood, more along the lines of similar real stories posted here in TAM.


It will also trigger viewers left and right.. i don't recommend it... depressing story...

I love Kate Winslet, but I can't handle watching her cheat on her husband left and right.. it just makes my stomach turn... The sex is unbearably graphic...


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

LostViking said:


> *Crazy Stupid Love *was very good. I loved how the BH went out and banged like 9 women and when his WW found out about it, as well as him having banged their kid's teacher, her reaction was priceless.


 CAL
Tracy, wait! Yes, I slept with
her! I slept with our son's
eighth grade teacher!

GASPS from the crowd. Claire (Jessica's Mom) takes a
picture with her cell phone.

CAL
But all it did was confirm what I
already knew: THAT I LOVE, YOU!
I LOVE YOU!!!
Tracy hesitates. Cal seizes the moment.

CAL
Before, you were the only woman
I'd ever been with or wanted to be
with. And now, even after I've
been with eleven women, you're
STILL...

He instantly trails off, realizing. MORE GASPS.

CAL
(MEEKLY COMPLETING)
... the only woman I want to be
with.
TRACY
I don't even know who you are.

Tracy gets in her car and speeds off.

CAL
(weakly, to himself)
I'm your soulmate.

Cal turns around to the crowd, only to be met... 

By a SLAP ACROSS the face by Kate. She STORMS OFF. 

CAL
HE DESERVED AN `A' ON THAT BOOK
REPORT AND YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> It will also trigger viewers left and right.. i don't recommend it... depressing story...
> 
> I love Kate Winslet, but I can't handle watching her cheat on her husband left and right.. it just makes my stomach turn... The sex is unbearably graphic...


Kate seems to like taking her clothes off. Seems to be her stock and trade. And she's pudgy and doesn't really have a very good body. 

I think I will skip that one.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Kate seems to like taking her clothes off. Seems to be her stock and trade. And she's pudgy and doesn't really have a very good body.
> 
> I think I will skip that one.


I actually find her terribly attractive.. which just made it harder to watch her cheat left and right.. soils the ideal completely...


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

I forgot one of the worst films :

Titanic!!!

a. betrayed husband portrayed as cruel and cold
b. handsome attractive hero is other man
c. poor wife trapped in loveless marriage
d. wife and OM clueless engage in boundary crossing - portrayed as fun and cute
e. parent directing her to work on her marriage is cruel
f. sexual affair celebrated and romanticized without any shame or remorse
g. heroine escapes marriage and loves OM forever (bleh)

it hits almost every note of offense... except that Leo dies protecting her from the cold... (more bleh)


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I actually find her terribly attractive.. which just made it harder to watch her cheat left and right.. soils the ideal completely...


She has a pretty face, but as n actress I think shes a bit of a one-trick pony.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I forgot one of the worst films :
> 
> Titanic!!!
> 
> ...


This made me giggle
I was in love with Leo, still am a bit, I thought she was a selfish ***** for letting him die when they both could have fit on the freaking door!!!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Not for the depressed: Alexandra's Project (aussie film - i think)

infidelity even at age 80: Cloud Nine (german film - subtitles)


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Not for the depressed: Alexandra's Project (aussie film - i think)
> 
> infidelity even at age 80: Cloud Nine (german film - subtitles)


*Cloud Nine* was awful, It was so sad the way the BH died.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> This made me giggle
> I was in love with Leo, still am a bit, I thought she was a selfish ***** for letting him die when they both could have fit on the freaking door!!!


Be honest now.. he deserved to freeze to death... He wanted to violate her engagement run away with her, well.. he got what he wanted...

Bastard


----------



## jackalope1963 (Mar 22, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I forgot one of the worst films :
> 
> Titanic!!!
> 
> ...


Yes it did! I want to add one more

*The Bridges of ******* County *


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> Be honest now.. he deserved to freeze to death... He wanted to violate her engagement run away with her, well.. he got what he wanted...
> 
> Bastard


:rofl:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

To this day my husband will not watch anything with Diane Lane because of her character in Unfaithful. He hasn't even been cheated on but that movie just set him off. 

I don't think Billy Zane and Kate Winslet were married in Titanic, just engaged and she was having second thoughts even before meeting Leo. She was being forced into the marriage because he had money.


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention another movie call The Painted Veil.

Edward Norton is such a good actor, not the best but around the top, and the acting by him is quite good in the cheating horror story movie.

Sadly I fell asleep during half way not because I was bored but I watched it during when I didn't go to sleep in almost 2 days straight. It was a good nigh sleep though.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Nujabes said:


> I forgot to mention another movie call The Painted Veil.
> 
> Edward Norton is such a good actor, not the best but around the top, and the acting by him is quite good in the cheating horror story movie.
> 
> Sadly I fell asleep during half way not because I was bored but I watched it during when I didn't go to sleep in almost 2 days straight. It was a good nigh sleep though.


I saw that one . The WW had an affair with another man and got pregnant by him, then she joined her BH in Asia where he worked as a missionary running an orphanage and clinic. The WW despised him at first, but as she saw what a good heart he had and how devoted he was to the children of the orphanage she fell back in love with him. 

Then he got sick and died. She taught the child she had with the OM to love the BH as his own father, and the OM was basically forgotten.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Let's not forget the French movie "Tango" (1993). The movie starts with WW and OM doing the deed right behind an open window. I remember BS, a stunt pilot, killing the OM while OM was in a car and BS was in his plane.. don't ask me how, this is a movie. Sh!t happens.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a movie but there is TV show called 'Betrayal' on ABC that's basically about cheating. Betrayal | ABC


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

verpin zal said:


> Let's not forget the French movie "Tango" (1993). The movie starts with WW and OM doing the deed right behind an open window. I remember BS, a stunt pilot, killing the OM while OM was in a car and BS was in his plane.. don't ask me how, this is a movie. Sh!t happens.


Yeah I saw that one. And after he kills the OM he flies back and picks the WW and takes her for a ride in his biplane. Then he flies over the OM's wrecked vehicle to show her what he did and then does a loop-de-loop and dumps her out of the plane to her death. 

Very poetic.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> To this day my husband will not watch anything with Diane Lane because of her character in Unfaithful. He hasn't even been cheated on but that movie just set him off.
> 
> I don't think Billy Zane and Kate Winslet were married in Titanic, just engaged and she was having second thoughts even before meeting Leo. She was being forced into the marriage because he had money.


I love Dianne Lane. I love that movie. I love when the cheating ap gets his head bashed in. I bought the video. I bought the French film UNFAITHFUL was a remake of two years ago but am afraid to watch it. What's up with that?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> I forgot one of the worst films :
> 
> Titanic!!!
> 
> ...



They weren't married.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> To this day my husband will not watch anything with Diane Lane because of her character in Unfaithful. He hasn't even been cheated on but that movie just set him off.


I think that was the director's intention... to scare people away from cheating... he did a damn good job. 



> I don't think Billy Zane and Kate Winslet were married in Titanic, just engaged and she was having second thoughts even before meeting Leo. She was being forced into the marriage because he had money.


Right...

just engaged, and of course she was having second thoughts, she was forced into it, she was destitute...yada yada yada so her response to that situation is to

a. cavort around the ship with an attractive drifter
b. engage in boundary-crossing conversations with him
c. strip naked and pose for his artsie porn collection
d. sneak around the ship, giggle, hiding from your fiancee like five year old from their parent
e. have sex in the back seat of a car
f. act like a drama queen when the betrayed fiancee locks the creep in the hull to drown

Right... excellent solution to that problem for sure...


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

JCD said:


> They weren't married.


Ahhhh.. so it's all good then! lol

NOT!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

2galsmom said:


> Kristen Scott Thomas say no more, I will skip it. I must be the only female alive who gets the heebee jeebees from Ralph Fiennes as well, her usual partner in crime.
> 
> There are planty of good French films that do not celebrate adultery I can give a list.
> 
> Thanks for the warning I am about to splurge on Netflix.



Nope Ralph Fiennes does the same thing for me. I've never gotten the appeal. He sets my Gaydar off also.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I think that was the director's intention... to scare people away from cheating... he did a damn good job.


I believe the same director did Fatal Attraction, it didn't seem to start a downtrend in cheating but it gave us the phrase "bunny boiler".


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

The Oranges
The Oranges (2011) - IMDb

A good movie if you want to see an example of pure selfishness. It was difficult to watch. Two very close families destroyed. 

Micki and Maude
Micki + Maude (1984) - IMDb

There is so much wrong with this movie, mostly because infidelity is turned into a comedy. Have an affair and get her pregnant. Decide to divorce wife, but before he gives the news, she tells him she is also pregnant. Solution? Stay married to wife and illegally marry mistress, while living a double life.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Another Diane Lane role as an unfaithful wife (with Liev Schreiber as the BH and Viggo Mortensen as the badboy OM) was *A walk on the moon. 
*
The day man first set foot on the moon and as the transmission was being sent to the world Liev was betrayed at the very moment as he toiled at his menial job in order to support his family. 

Best line was from Diane Lane's daughter (she caught her mom with the om):

"_I never have to listen to you ever again. I saw you!! I was there! You should have seen yourself. You looked disgusting!! I'm the teenager! Not you!_"


----------



## sedona (Oct 10, 2013)

One of the most accurate portrayals of a BS was the mother in Muriel's Wedding. The father cheating on the mom was a secondary storyline, I thought her acting was spot on. It is not cliched at all. With very few lines she portrays the depression, the confusions, the quietly withdrawing into herself due to her wh gas lighting and neglect and the disrespect. . She is not cunning, not manipulative, just a sweet person who is being betrayed and is no match for the ugliness of the situation. She ends up getting arrested due to accidentally stealing something because she just walks around in a numb, sad state. She finally commits suicide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sedona (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh Walk the Line!! HATED how Johnny's wife was treated by those two cheaters. The scene where June goes up to his wife and tries to engage her two little girls, and his wife tells June to stay the hell away from her children, them Johnny swoops in and rescues June away from the big meanie wife instead of standing by his wife---made my blood boil!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

LostViking said:


> If you have Netflix avoid this movie:
> 
> *Leaving*
> 
> ...


28 Hotels rooms.
or
Unfaithful with Diane Lane & Richard Gere,-(I think that flick)


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't think Billy Zane and Kate Winslet were married in Titanic, just engaged and she was having second thoughts even before meeting Leo. She was being forced into the marriage because he had money.

Billy Zane was in a film-(Survival Island) where is wife cheats on him with crew member.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I forgot one of the worst films :
> 
> Titanic!!!
> 
> ...



Who cares? That entire movie sucks badly....a-g shouldnt even register!


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Found this online:




Roles as Prostitutes, Adulterers and Rape Victims

Earn Actresses Dozens of Oscar Nominations

Compiled by

Gil Mansergh

Codes: Oscar=Best Actress, BSA Oscar=Best Supporting Actress

PRO=Prostitute, ADU=Adulterer, RV=Rape Victim



PRO Susan Hayward Oscar for I Want to Live! (1958)

ADU Wendy Hiller BSA Oscar for Separate Tables (1958)

ADU Elizabeth Taylor in Cat On a Hot Tin Roof (1958)

ADU Simone Signoret Oscar for Room at the Top (1959)

PRO Shirley Jones BSA Oscar for Elmer Gantry (1960)

PRO Elizabeth Taylor Oscar for BUtterfield 8 (1960)

PRO  Melina Mercuri in Never on Sunday (1960)

ADU Shirley MacLaine for The Apartment (1960)

RV Sophia Loren Oscar for Two Women (1961)

PRO Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany’s (1961)

ADU Geraldine Page in Summer and Smoke (1961)

RV Piper Laurie in The Hustler (1961)

ADU Geraldine Page in Sweet Bird of Youth (1962)

RV Patricia Neal Oscar for Hud (1963)

ADU Leslie Caron in The L-Shaped Room (1963)

ADU Rachel Roberts in This Sporting Life (1963)

ADU Natalie Wood in Love With a Proper Stranger (1963)

PRO Shirley MacLaine Oscar for Irma La Douce (1963)

ADU Anne Bancroft in The Pumpkin Eater (1964)

ADU Sophia Loren in Marriage Italian Style (1964)

ADU Julie Christie Oscar for Darling (1965)

PRO Shelley Winters BSA Oscar for A Patch of Blue (1965)

RV Samantha Eggar in The Collector (1966)

ADU Lynn Redgrave in Georgy Girl (1966)

ADU Vanessa Redgrave in Morgan (1966)

ADU Vivienne Merchant in Alfie (1966)

ADU Anne Bancroft in The Graduate (1967)

ADU Faye Dunaway in Bonnie and Clyde (1967)

RV Audrey Hepburn in Wait Until Dark (1967) 

ADU Joanne Woodward in Rachel, Rachel (1968)

ADU Lynne Carlin in Faces (1968)

ADU Goldy Hawn BSA Oscar for Cactus Flower (1968)

ADU Maggie Smith Oscar for The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie (1969)

ADU Liza Minelli in The Sterile Cuckoo (1969)

ADU Glenda Jackson Oscar for Women In Love (1970)

ADU Jane Alexander in The Great White Hope (1970)

ADU Sarah Miles in Ryan’s Daughter (1970)

ADU Carrie Snodgrass in Diary of a Mad Housewife (1970)

ADU Karen Black in Five Easy Pieces (1970)

ADU Sally Kellerman in MASH (1970

PRO Jane Fonda Oscar for Klute (1971)

PRO Julie Christie in McCabe and Mrs. Miller (1971)

ADU Cloris Leachman BSA Oscar for The Last Picture Show (1971)

ADU Glenda Jackson in Sunday Bloody Sunday (1971)

ADU Ann Margret in Carnal Knowledge (1971)

PRO Liza Minelli Oscar for Cabaret (1972)

PRO Susan Tyrell in Fat City (1972)

ADU Maggie Smith in Travels With My Aunt (1972)

RV Diana Ross in Lady Sings the Blues (1972)

PRO Marsha Mason Oscar for Cinderella Liberty (1973)

PRO Madeline Kahn in Paper Moon (1973)

ADU Glenda Jackson Oscar for A Touch of Class (1973)

PRO Madeline Kahn Oscar for Blazing Saddles (1974)

ADU Ellen Burstyn Oscar for Alice Doesn’t Live Here Anymore (1974)

ADU Lee Grant BSA Oscar for Shampoo (1975)

ADU Ann Margret in Tommy (1975)

PRO Jodie Foster in Taxi Driver (1976)

ADU Marie-Christine Barrault in Cousin, Cousine (1976)

ADU Marsh Mason in The Goodbye Girl (1977)

ADU Jane Fonda Oscar for Coming Home (1978)

ADU Marsha Mason in Same Time Next Year (1978)

ADU Jill Clayburgh in An Unmarried Woman (1978)

ADU Jill Clayburgh in Starting Over (1979)

ADU Candice Bergen in Starting Over (1979)

ADU Mariel Hemingway in Manhattan (1979)

RV Sissy Spacek Oscar for Coal Miner’s Daughter (1980)

ADU Diane Keaton in Reds (1981)

ADU Meryl Streep in The French Lieutenant’s Woman (1981)

ADU Melinda Dillon in Absence of Malice (1981)

ADU Elizabeth McGovern in Ragtime (1981)

ADU Meryl Streep Oscar for Sophie’s Choice (1982)

ADU Julie Andrews in Victor, Victoria (1982)

RV Jessica Lange in Frances (1982)

ADU Shirley MacLaine Oscar for Terms of Endearment (1983)

RV Judy Davis in A Passage to India (1983)

ADU Meryl Streep in Out of Africa (1985)

ADU Margaret Avery in The Color Purple (1985)

RV Whoopi Goldberg in The Color Purple (1985)

ADU Jane Fonda in The Morning After (1986)

ADU Sissy Spacek in Crimes of the Heart (1986)

ADU Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio in The Color of Money (1986)

ADU Cher Oscar for Moonstruck (1987)

ADU Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction (1987)

ADU Meryl Streep in Ironweed (1987)

RV Jodie Foster Oscar for The Accused (1988)

ADU Glenn Close in Dangerous Laisons (1988)

ADU Michelle Pfeiffer in Dangerous Laisons (1988)

PRO Michelle Pfeiffer in The Fabulous Baker Boys (1989)

ADU Isabelle Adjani in Camille Claudel (1989)

ADU Pauline Collins in Shirley Valentine (1989)

PRO Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman (1990)

RV Lorraine Bracco in Goodfellas (1990)

PRO Lura Dern in Ramblin’ Rose (1991)

RV Geena Davis in Thelma and Louise (1991)

RV Susan Sarandon in Thelma and Louise (1991)

ADU Holly Hunter in The Piano (1993)

RV Angela Bassett in What’s Love Got to Do With It? (1993)

ADU Jessica Lange in Blue Sky (1994)

PRO Mira Sorvino Oscar for Mighty Aphrodite (1995)

PRO Elizabeth Shue Oscar for Leaving Las Vegas (1995)

ADU Meryl Steep Oscar for The Bridges of ******* County (1995)

ADU Emily Watson in Breaking the Waves (1996)

ADU Kristen Scott Thomas in The English Patient (1996)

ADU Brenda Blethyn in Secrets and Lies (1996)

PRO Kim Basinger Oscar for L.A. Confidential (1997)

ADU Julie Christie Oscar for Afterglow (1997)

ADU Emily Watson in Hilary and Jackie (1999)

ADU Annette Benning in American Beauty (1999)

ADU Julianne Moore in The End of the Affair (1999)

PRO Joan Allen in The Contender (2000)

ADU Juliette Binoch in Chocolat (2000)

ADU Halle Berry Oscar for Monster’s Ball (2001)

PRO Nicole Kidman in Moulin Rouge! (2001)

ADU Salma Hayak in Frida (2002)

ADU Diane Lane in Unfaithful (2002)

ADU Renee Zelweger in Chicago (2002)

ADU Diane Keaton in Something’s Gotta Give (2002)

PRO Julianne Moore in Boogie Nights (2003)

PRO Charlize Theron Oscar for Monster (2003)

ADU Natalie Portman in Closer (2004)

ADU Lura Linney in Kinsey (2004)

RV Catalina Sandino Moreno in Maria Full of Grace (2004)

RV Charlize Theron in North Country (2005)

RV Penelope Cruz in Volver (2006)

PRO  Marion Cotillard in La Vie en Rose (2007)

ADU Julie Christie in Away From Her (2007)

RV Ellen Page in Juno (2007)

RV Gabourey Sidibe in Precious (2009)

ADU Carey Mulligan in An Education (2009)

RV Rooney Mara in The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (2011)


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats some twisted interest in rape victims, prostitutes and adulters...


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Derailed was painful...everyone but the wife and daugter were vile dispicable people...even the husband


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Another Diane Lane role as an unfaithful wife (with Liev Schreiber as the BH and Viggo Mortensen as the badboy OM) was *A walk on the moon.
> *
> The day man first set foot on the moon and as the transmission was being sent to the world Liev was betrayed at the very moment as he toiled at his menial job in order to support his family.
> [/I]"


Funny...

Liev Schreiber played the OM in _*The Painted Veil*_. He did a really good job of playing a British gentleman. He got the accent down well.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

lovelyblue said:


> ...
> Billy Zane was in a film-(Survival Island) where is wife cheats on him with crew member.


Ya, that was tough to watch. No likable characters in the film, but again, the husband is portrayed as the scum-bag, getting in the way of the lovers. It's basically a husbands nightmare, stranded on an island with your wife and a young stud and she chooses the stud.

Who writes this crap? Penthouse forum?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

tulsy said:


> Who writes this crap? Penthouse forum?


Most of these movie screenplays evolve from books. We like to bash on Hollywood and the film industry for propagating these adultery stories. 

But what about the publishing industry that vomits these pro-adultery books out by the millions each year? Most are written by hack writers just wanting to pay the rent. And the publishers are all to happy to print this dreck... all for money.


----------



## ClairesDad (Aug 27, 2013)

I caught my first wife's affair(s) with a voice recorder. She was talking with her best friend about the night she spent together with the OM. When she got home she said she turned on the TV and the movie Unfaithful with Diane Lane was playing. My ex thought that was the funniest thing. Even funnier was that I actually sat and watched the movie with her. Boy was I sure the butt of some jokes from my ex. 
It may have been 6 years ago, but I'll never forget being talked about like I was a dog from someone I thought loved me.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Mike11 said:


> It's a french movie and it is very typical for these type of endings
> in these French novellas


Add yet another reason I don't like the french


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

ClairesDad said:


> I caught my first wife's affair(s) with a voice recorder. She was talking with her best friend about the night she spent together with the OM. When she got home she said she turned on the TV and the movie Unfaithful with Diane Lane was playing. My ex thought that was the funniest thing. Even funnier was that I actually sat and watched the movie with her. Boy was I sure the butt of some jokes from my ex.
> It may have been 6 years ago, but I'll never forget being talked about like I was a dog from someone I thought loved me.


She sounds like a real Rhymes-with-Punt. Glad you made her your ex.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

_*Door in the Floor *_was a seriously messed up movie. Anyone seen that jewel?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I happen to like the scene in Unfaithful where Richard Gere put the anger where it belongs most, on his cheating wife.

Not that I condone violence or death as a consequence of cheating, but I loved the scene when he looked at her and said, "I didn't want to kill him I wanted to kill you!!" Or something like that.
I put a fist in the air with a silent "Right on!!!" :rofl:


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

vellocet said:


> I happen to like the scene in Unfaithful where Richard Gere put the anger where it belongs most, on his cheating wife.
> 
> Not that I condone violence or death as a consequence of cheating, but I loved the scene when he looked at her and said, "I didn't want to kill him I wanted to kill you!!" Or something like that.
> I put a fist in the air with a silent "Right on!!!" :rofl:


I must admit I enjoyed it when he embedded the snowglobe into the OM's skull.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

The Descendants, mentioned in a list earlier.



> MATT
> In fact there is. I'll tell you in a
> moment. Who is he?
> (off their silence)
> ...


It's making me mad again just reading this. 

"Women have needs" boo hoo hoo.

"Betray her"??? As Matt said, "Are you f'ing kidding me"?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

ClairesDad said:


> I caught my first wife's affair(s) with a voice recorder. She was talking with her best friend about the night she spent together with the OM. When she got home she said she turned on the TV and the movie Unfaithful with Diane Lane was playing. My ex thought that was the funniest thing. Even funnier was that I actually sat and watched the movie with her. Boy was I sure the butt of some jokes from my ex.
> It may have been 6 years ago, but I'll never forget being talked about like I was a dog from someone I thought loved me.


Big ouch! 

Ya, the cruelty of the ex's...shocking when you realize who they really are.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> The Descendants, mentioned in a list earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse than a cheating spouse are toxic friends, who not only hide their knowledge of the affair, but also support it and even encourage it. Kai was scum. I hated that scene.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> The Descendants, mentioned in a list earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping Matt would have looked at Kai's husband after her little "women have needs" bullshyte and said, "Ya hear that Mark? You will probably be next. If you don't tow Kai's line exactly as she expects, thighs will be a partin' for another man"


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

vellocet said:


> I was hoping Matt would have looked at Kai's husband after her little "women have needs" bullshyte and said, "Ya hear that Mark? You will probably be next. If you don't tow Kai's line exactly as she expects, thighs will be a partin' for another man"


I was hoping the same thing!!! :rofl:


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

It's amazing how much this subject matter is a trigger after you've personally been through infidelity. Especially when it is supposed to be "amusing." 

"My Best Friend's Wedding" - everyone seemed to think it was so endearing for Julia Roberts to try and steal someone else's fiance. I hated this movie even before I became so sensitive to this topic. 

"Before Sunset" (sequel to "Before Sunrise") - where romantics everywhere root for Ethan Hawke to forget about his inconvenient wife and son at home in Chicago and get it on with Julie Delpy in Paris. 

"Something Borrowed" - A cast full of unlikeable cheaters, I don't even know what the point was supposed to be. Sleep with whoever you want no matter if it is your best friend's fiance or your husband-to-be's best friend - because you just might find true love in the process? Gross. 

And going off topic a little, but there is a country song that really triggers me called "Why Don't You Stay" by Sugarland. Basically, it is about a mistress whining about how her married lover leaves her to go home to his wife (who by the way isn't half the woman she is of course) and you are supposed to feel sorry for her and her plight. Ugh. It made me despise that band. 



> Stay by Sugarland
> 
> I've been sitting here staring at the clock on the wall
> And I've been laying here praying, praying she won't call
> ...


----------



## ceejay93 (Jun 29, 2013)

"Having been in two real-life relationships where I have been the person a wife of 25 years left her husband for (and I'm a woman, which puts me just about on social par with the working-class Catalan in the film--or lower, despite my respectable Ph.D.), I think this movie is frighteningly accurate about the power and manipulation some men will use to hold onto their "women." In fairness, it's usually the male spouse, not the female, who wields this kind of pointless, vindictive, destructive power. And what would Freud say about the use of money to bind and kill the soul? If the husband could have been shown as a grieving character rather then simply a vengeful one, then it might have been more complex. But all the characters are quite realistic, in fact. Men really do act this way--try to destroy their wives who want to leave them. (And look how many men--rarely women--actually shoot their fleeing women, the lover, and then, often, themselves?) That people can't see the motivation for her killing this petty, ugly man, who practically rapes her in the final sex scene between them, and who has a kind of 19th century sense of possession of his wife as if she were one of his stolen paintings, well, people just have no idea of emotional reality. Is this type of romantic love "healthy"? That depends on whom you ask. Most would say no; Dante certainly did (look at Canto V in Inferno.) But he felt the sorrow of it. Plato thought that all that passion should be redirected. Probably a good idea--if you can do it. This is a good film; but not for American audiences, obviously. Too simple and too sophisticated at the same time. And, BTW, the dysfunction in his total refusal to let her go speaks volumes for why she needs so badly to leave. That's the whole point."


That is one of the reviews for the movie "Leaving". Not sure what to think of it.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

ceejay93;5847586 said:


> This is a good film; but not for American audiences, obviously. Too simple and too sophisticated at the same time. And, BTW, the dysfunction in his total refusal to let her go speaks volumes for why she needs so badly to leave. That's the whole point."
> 
> 
> That is one of the reviews for the movie "Leaving". Not sure what to think of it.


Written by a cheating lesbian Anti-American misandrist. 

That is rich.

The movie I saw was completely different. I felt sorry for the husband. Yeah, in the end he let his anger and need for vengeance get away from him a bit, but rape? No, there was no rape.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Re: Worst Movie About Cheating I Have Ever Seen*



Laurel said:


> And going off topic a little, but there is a country song that really triggers me called "Why Don't You Stay" by Sugarland. Basically, it is about a mistress whining about how her married lover leaves her to go home to his wife (who by the way isn't half the woman she is of course) and you are supposed to feel sorry for her and her plight. Ugh. It made me despise that band.


Country songs?

Try this Gary Allen song on for size. 



> "Man To Man"
> You're throwin' around a lot of serious accusations
> Ain't too hard to tell what you're insinuatin'
> You think I'm the one who stole her away
> ...


I used to like this song.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

The family that preys

Temptation: Confessions Of A Marriage Counselor 

Sparkle

Why Did I Get Married?

ETA: Soul Food


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

......maybe I'm a 'freak of nature' ....but before I watch a movie on TV ...or on the rare occasion at a theater ...I pop onto IMDB to review the movie content ...and if there is infidelity as part of the story line ....I pass on the flick.

....I have enough trigger material out there to begin with ...I don't need to be munching popcorn and get blindsided by more of it.


....and the worse part ..is that I'm a "movie person" ...having taken several film and cinema classes in school ...and now that's another thing that I can't fully enjoy for the rest of my existence.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with hurtin. I have netflix and you can click on the movie and read the description. I could care less about pro and con adultery films. I personally have got to a point in my life where I dont allow infidelity or cheating get to me soo bad that I explode. Its a movie nothing more nothing less. If you get this worked up watching a movie then don't watch it. There is no agenda it's all how you as a person internalizes it. Good luck to you and stay away from those type of movies. .

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Hurtin_Still said:


> ......maybe I'm a 'freak of nature' ....but before I watch a movie on TV ...or on the rare occasion at a theater ...I pop onto IMDB to review the movie content ...and if there is infidelity as part of the story line ....I pass on the flick.
> 
> ....I have enough trigger material out there to begin with ...I don't need to be munching popcorn and get blindsided by more of it.
> 
> ...


I'm into movies big time, having grown up on Igmar Bergman films. But that's a good way to do it: pre-screen the movie before you watch it. IMDB is a good resource.


----------



## BFR (Aug 31, 2012)

Somebody said silverlinings playbook was anti cheating? OK, I never saw it but I read the plot outline on Wiki. 

This tells me it is: BH wants to reconcile, manipulative OW appears and lies to him about helping him R to get something she needs from him. When WW reappears, OW is horrified, goes drinking with an OM. BH still follows through with OW's manipulative plans for him, gives up on R with WW, declares he loves OW in spite of all her lying and cheating.

How is this happily ever after for anyone but the OW? How is this an anti-cheating movie? Those who have watched please fill me in.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Recorriung theme.
Ryan's daughter is horrible. Horrible.


----------



## crazyace (Aug 20, 2012)

watch - Temptation , One hot summer ..


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Almost every film about female adultery casts the husband as a tyrant or a feckless boor. It is the only way the writers and directors can legitemize their skewed message.


Come to think of it, I think the guy is negatively portrayed in every movie cheating movie I can think of. If he's cheated on, its because of how pathetic, lame or abusive he is. If he's doing the cheating, its because he's just a jerk who doesn't recognize her value.

Is there just an interest to portray the woman as the victim either way?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Didn't a woman in one of the Saw movies get picked by Jigsaw because she was a cheater, and she ended up dying? :smthumbup:


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> Found this online:
> 
> ADU Diane Keaton in Something’s Gotta Give (2002)


Huh? How was Diane Keaton an adulteress in this movie? No one was married.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

ne9907 said:


> Heh, I cant think of any movies!!
> 
> BUT OMG!!! Stupid song "Lips of an Angel" is the worst song about cheating..... I ****ING Hate it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate it, hate it, hate it!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, ex's affair was 2004. This was how I found out. Over 99% of it now, but still can't listen to this song. Kid in my school (THIRD GRADE!!) sang it at the talent show the same year I found out. I sat there in the auditorium just bawling in front of everyone. Good times. (NOT.) Also can't stand Love Actually. Could not pay attention to the other 3 storylines AT ALL.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Philat said:


> Huh? How was Diane Keaton an adulteress in this movie? No one was married.


Maybe its the fact that she betrayed, hence cheated, on her daughter by sleeping with her boyfriend (I think that's what the movie was about if I vaguely remember)


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

LostViking said:


> _*Door in the Floor *_was a seriously messed up movie. Anyone seen that jewel?


Yes. really messed up and the Kim Basinger part was sooo creepy with the young boy. I loved the scenery because it was filmed near my home but that one is tough.

The portfolio of artwork all blowing all over Mimi Rogers yard was classic.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> Derailed was painful...everyone but the wife and daugter were vile dispicable people...even the husband


The book was better and I absolutely hated seeing the smoking hot Clive Owen play such a wuss.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

BFR said:


> Somebody said silverlinings playbook was anti cheating? OK, I never saw it but I read the plot outline on Wiki.
> 
> This tells me it is: BH wants to reconcile, manipulative OW appears and lies to him about helping him R to get something she needs from him. When WW reappears, OW is horrified, goes drinking with an OM. BH still follows through with OW's manipulative plans for him, gives up on R with WW, declares he loves OW in spite of all her lying and cheating.
> 
> How is this happily ever after for anyone but the OW? How is this an anti-cheating movie? Those who have watched please fill me in.



I've seen the movie, this isn't even remotely the plot. 

I'm a movie person, this thread is too hard for me not to fact check and that isn't the point, carry on...


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

vellocet said:


> Maybe its the fact that she betrayed, hence cheated, on her daughter by sleeping with her boyfriend (I think that's what the movie was about if I vaguely remember)


No, that wasn't really true. The daughter and the guy (Jack Nicholson) were a thing of the past when he and Diane got together. This movie is about commitment, not infidelity or adultery. Makes me wonder about the veracity of that list.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> Thats some twisted interest in rape victims, prostitutes and adulters...



I know but Ellen Page was not raped in Juno!

She did do a decent revenge flick called "Hard Candy" 

The men are getting a pass in this Cinematic hall of shame? I said I'd stop but I can't...


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I know but Ellen Page was not raped in Juno!
> 
> She did do a decent revenge flick called "Hard Candy"
> 
> *The men are getting a pass in this Cinematic hall of shame? I said I'd stop but I can't...*


Excellent point.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Salmon fishing in the Yemen. 

50/50

The burning plain


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Many of these movies are not really "about" infidelity but have it as a plot element. In that vein, how about Vera Farmiga as the skank in Up in the Air?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I know but Ellen Page was not raped in Juno!
> 
> She did do a decent revenge flick called "Hard Candy"
> 
> The men are getting a pass in this Cinematic hall of shame? I said I'd stop but I can't...


Is there a movie, where a cheating husband's behavior was condoned and justified because his wife was abusive, a heartless b!tch, boring, or too nerdy and unfeminine? 

If such a plotline exists please let me know so I can check it out.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Is there a movie, where a cheating husband's behavior was condoned and justified because his wife was abusive, a heartless b!tch, boring, or too nerdy and unfeminine?
> 
> If such a plotline exists please let me know so I can check it out.


_City Slickers_.

The husband cheated, and the wife was portrayed as a cold shrew. Rather over the top even.

He more or less got off scott free. He did get divorced, but he was heroic in the last act and got close to another female.

Not the best characterization of infidelity aftermath that's far darn sure...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Almost every film about female adultery casts the husband as a tyrant or a feckless boor. It is the only way the writers and directors can legitemize their skewed message.
> 
> Hmm....much like the way real waywards justify their affairs by rewriting the marital history to hide their guilt.


It's just Hollywood depicting the female Rationalization Hamster.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Heartburn 

Meryl Streep was very good as the BW. Very realistic and believable.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually, now that I think about it, in _*Lost in Translation *_Bill Murray's character has an emotionally disconnected wife who seems to care more about carpet samples and wallpaper swatches than her husband's lonliness. He ends up having an EA with Scarlet (yum) Johannsen's character and a ONS with a skank at the hotel.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Philat said:


> No, that wasn't really true. The daughter and the guy (Jack Nicholson) were a thing of the past when he and Diane got together. This movie is about commitment, not infidelity or adultery. Makes me wonder about the veracity of that list.


Ah yes, thanks. Then I too would wonder why Keaton's character was in that list of cheaters


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, in _*Lost in Translation *_Bill Murray's character has an emotionally disconnected wife who seems to care more about carpet samples and wallpaper swatches than her husband's lonliness. He ends up having an EA with Scarlet (yum) Johannsen's character and a ONS with a skank at the hotel.


Oh man, this movie gets me every time! Lydia was a PITA, LOL. And yes I totally forgave Bill Murray for sleeping with the cheesy lounge singer. Because he didn't with Scar. Jo. (If I was a guy she would be a major crush, smoking body).


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Allen_A said:


> Wasn't she the betrayed spouse on _Random Hearts_ with Harrison Ford?


Ford also did one called Hanover Street in the late 70s. It was incredibly bad, poorly written and predictable.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> Oh man, this movie gets me every time! Lydia was a PITA, LOL. And yes I totally forgave Bill Murray for sleeping with the cheesy lounge singer. Because he didn't with Scar. Jo. (If I was a guy she would be a major crush, smoking body).


I'm sure there has to be a movie where the main character was being taken advantage of and also cheated on and he one day decided to take his life back... With the intensity of "fight club".


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I'm sure there has to be a movie where the main character was being taken advantage of and also cheated on and he one day decided to take his life back... With the intensity of "fight club".


Now you are pushing all of my movie buttons. I was the only woman in a theater full of guys when "Fight Club" came out I watched it twice in a row. The movie and book are just amazing. It should be required viewing. 

I can think of a guy "taking his life back" Falling Down, The Clearing (twisted with an adultery subplot and the victim wasn't a hero). Now I'm thinking....


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> Now you are pushing all of my movie buttons. I was the only woman in a theater full of guys when "Fight Club" came out I watched it twice in a row. The movie and book are just amazing. It should be required viewing.
> 
> I can think of a guy "taking his life back" Falling Down, The Clearing (twisted with an adultery subplot and the victim wasn't a hero). Now I'm thinking....


Great movies for anyone wanting to make an intense 180 in their life. I would like to hear some more. Great list!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Great movies for anyone wanting to make an intense 180 in their life. I would like to hear some more. Great list!


180 movies might be a great thread. But an actual true 180 movie like Fight Club is tough!


Into The Wild, that was a great movie. 

Elizabethtown is good in a soft way (amazing soundtrack) more feel good than kick you in the rear. 

The Game is trippy but interesting if far fetched idea (early Fight Club) Fincher did this also.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

The Blood Oranges

Simply a dreadful movie.

My favorite movie about adultery - Unfaithful. I loved watching Richard Gere permanent put the lights out for that smug little @#[email protected]#.

My least favorite - A Walk on the Moon. 

Both Diane Lane movies. Huh.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

sandc said:


> The Blood Oranges
> 
> Simply a dreadful movie.
> 
> ...


I liked that he brought the murder weapon (snow globe) back home and later seeing her notice it and then him telling her to open the bottom. I'm not a Richard Gere fan.


A Walk On The Moon was really well done. Liev Schreiber is such an under rated actor. He's great in the series Ray Donovan.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> I liked that he brought the murder weapon (snow globe) back home and later seeing her notice it and then him telling her to open the bottom. I'm not a Richard Gere fan.
> 
> 
> A Walk On The Moon was really well done. Liev Schreiber is such an under rated actor. He's great in the series Ray Donovan.


It's a great move but geez...  I agree about Liev by the way.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh just thought of another one... Zandalee.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

And now another one! 

See Girl Run Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Adam Scott, Robin Tunney Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I'm going to go down some of this list and watch some of the movie titles. Many of these movies are mentally stimulating.


----------



## crazyace (Aug 20, 2012)

LE SECRET (2000) movie .... worst !!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

crazyace said:


> LE SECRET (2000) movie .... worst !!


Forgot, I need to watch some of these movies!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, since it had been 10 years since my last betrayal, decided to test the waters and watch Unfaithful online last night just to see how I would react.

Let's just say I won't be doing THAT again. Adultery truly is the _gift_ that keeps on giving. And apparently for some things, forever. Woke up to nightmares all last night. Ugh.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

So I picked up the paper today, looked at the movie section. Saw some reviews of upcoming movies. One was called "At Middleton" with Andy Garcia.

Apparently, a married man (Garcia) and an unrelated married woman, separately, bring their prospective college students on a tour of some private school. They are not in bad marriages but not in good ones. They meet and bond, etc, while their kids take the tour. The picture in the paper shows the two adults in a fairly intimate pose, facing each other.

I didn't even bother reading beyond the first couple of paragraphs. My guess is the two will begin to fall for each other and we're supposed to root for it as they demonize their respective spouses at home. 

I will skip THAT one thank you very much.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Oh, and here's the tagline for "At Middleton"

Two parents fall in love over the course of a single day while playing hooky from their children's college tour.

Never mind they are married. All the reviews on IMDB talk about how pleasant the movie is and make no mention of the infidelity. Seriously WTF.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Oh, and here's the tagline for "At Middleton"
> 
> Two parents fall in love over the course of a single day while playing hooky from their children's college tour.
> 
> Never mind they are married. All the reviews on IMDB talk about how pleasant the movie is and make no mention of the infidelity. Seriously WTF.


That was the one thing about "Unfaithful" that I did like. This movie didn't glamorize infidelity, but showed the destructive nature of it. I liked the scene when the ladies were having lunch and the one that had an affair long ago was talking about the pitfalls of engaging in such behavior and what it can cost you.

The other scene was the flashback towards the end when it showed her getting into the cab instead of going up to his place to get 'doctored' up at the beginning, illustrating how just one little wrong decision can lead to an avalanche of life altering wrong decisions.

So, I guess compared to other movies about infidelity, this one did have a decent message overall. 

Still won't watch another one on purpose, though.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

3putt said:


> So, I guess compared to other movies about infidelity, this one did have a decent message overall.


And, umm.... The AP gets murdered by the husband.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> And, umm.... The AP gets murdered by the husband.


I didn't want to make too big a deal out of the best part. I just figured it went without saying.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

3putt said:


> That was the one thing about "Unfaithful" that I did like. This movie didn't glamorize infidelity, but showed the destructive nature of it. I liked the scene when the ladies were having lunch and the one that had an affair long ago was talking about the pitfalls of engaging in such behavior and what it can cost you.


It may have been nice to hear that from a public interest standpoint, but dramatically that was terrible.

_Show don't tell_ is the rule of thumb for great cinema.

The film's movements themselves clearly demonstrated how destructive infidelity was. There was no real need for that woman's lecture at the lunch table.

I think the writers could have conveyed their point with a touch more subtlety than they did there.

I actually found it quite offensive to watch OM exploit the WS's confusion. The last time they had sex, in the hallway, was particularly indicative of the exploitative nature of these kinds of involvements.

No mention of STD's which I think might not have been bad to sneak in there.

A quick scene showing the WS sitting in the clinic with a bunch of teenagers all waiting to get an STD test... no dialog.. her hiding behind a magazine to show her discomfort.

THAT would have been nice.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Gabriel said:


> Oh, and here's the tagline for "At Middleton"
> 
> Two parents fall in love over the course of a single day while playing hooky from their children's college tour.
> 
> Never mind they are married. All the reviews on IMDB talk about how pleasant the movie is and make no mention of the infidelity. Seriously WTF.


Who the hell falls in love in a single day?? Let me fix the tagline for them...

"Two miserable excuses for parents lower their boundaries and get the hots for one another over the course of a single day when they're supposed to be checking out the college with their kids."


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> It may have been nice to hear that from a public interest standpoint, but dramatically that was terrible.
> 
> _Show don't tell_ is the rule of thumb for great cinema.
> 
> ...


LOL...goodness Allen, it's just a movie and I'm not Siskel or Ebert.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Antony and Cleopatra" would be my vote for the most horrendous consequences of screwing around.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

My most fav with an actress I love.

The Family That Preys. 

Sanaa lathan/Andrea was cheating on her husband Chris with her rich boss all through out their marriage while she treat her husband like s**h.

She confess to danging her boss and Chris slapped the s**h out of her. The bosses wife told Sanaa/Andrea to back off her OM told her to f-off to plus she got fired.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone posted to avoid the film "bitter moon" - it's a French one (of course) and it's nasty !

In the first half of the film, he treats his wife very unfairly.
Then she cripples him, tortures him and does the same kind of things back to him.

A treat for masochists and sadists, but not for anyone normal.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

3putt said:


> LOL...goodness Allen, it's just a movie and I'm not Siskel or Ebert.



No, they simply reviewed movies. They didn't need to turn an entertainment into their moral agenda. Movies are optional and as adults we can choose what we watch.

I didn't need to see the cheating wife come down with a raging case of Herpes to get it. That's just me:scratchhead:


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

The problem is a lot of people use film experiences instinctively to resolve conflicts. So many people watch and even celebrate these big hollywood films without the slightest thought to the subtle messages that sneak into their brains.

These guys are writers, not family therapists. But people listen to them anyhow.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> The problem is a lot of people use film experiences instinctively to resolve conflicts. So many people watch and even celebrate these big hollywood films without the slightest thought to the subtle messages that sneak into their brains.
> 
> These guys are writers, not family therapists. But people listen to them anyhow.


Well, if this is true, then society and it's moral compass are a helluva lot more fvcked up than I would want to imagine.

Sadly though, you could easily be right. All we have to do is take a look around these boards to support that premise at least a tad bit.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

I didnt understood what happend at the end of movie little children

But I like "temptation confession of a marriage councilor.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Not out until 2015, but I'm predicting the '*50 Shades Of Grey*' movie will again, kick-start a LOT of women's inner-desires...much the same way the book has done for the last 2-3 years...


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone ever see "In the Company of Men"? Late 1990s. Aaron Eckart. Two male coworkers make a bet to date girl from the office, to see if she will "cheat" on one guy with the other guy, effectively dating both guys without the other supposedly knowing. Very anti-woman premise, all women will cheat, etc. Very well acted by all involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

davecarter said:


> Not out until 2015, but I'm predicting the '*50 Shades Of Grey*' movie will again, kick-start a LOT of women's inner-desires...much the same way the book has done for the last 2-3 years...


Usually the movie is not as good as the book which means the movie will suck even more than the book.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Along Came Poly - Comedy, but the boat scene was rough

Anyone watch Shameless on Showtime? Last weeks episode. Fiona puts her boyfriend in the bathroom to puke after a night of drinking then goes out and f&#S his brother in the kitchen. My stomach turned on that one

I cant stand movies with infidelity, like Unfaithful. I find them infinitely worse when they contains scenes with one spouse walking in on another in the act. Gut wrenching


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Anyone ever see Rumor Has It.,.. 

Jennifer Aniston is engaged (i think) to Mark Ruffalo, and for some reason she is getting cold feet, so in comes the older, insanely wealthy Kevin Costner to sweep her off her feet and whisk her away to some fvckfest vacation. Aniston realizes, after she gets her fill, that Costner really couldn't ever be a long term solution for her, so she comes home to Ruffalo, who is waiting desperately for her and apologizes to her for all his faults.

I saw this movie way before my wife's EA, and I hated it for the very reason a BS would hate it. My wife didn't love the movie, but didn't really understand why I had such a huge problem with that concept. I explained how I thought it was ridiculous that this guy would just accept his fiance running off with someone else and be immediately thrilled when she came back.

Just thinking about that movie makes me want to punch a fvcking wall.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

sandc said:


> Usually the movie is not as good as the book which means the movie will suck even more than the book.


That's exactly the reason men are unnerved by it and probably why they don't 'get it'.

Almost EVERY women I've spoken to who a) read the book b) owns the book....have said it's irrelevant whether it's a terribly written book or not - it has _impact_.

Seeing images on-screen will just re-open existing 'desires'.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Gabriel said:


> Anyone ever see Rumor Has It.,..
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is engaged (i think) to Mark Ruffalo, and for some reason she is getting cold feet, so in comes the older, insanely wealthy Kevin Costner to sweep her off her feet and whisk her away to some fvckfest vacation. Aniston realizes, after she gets her fill, that Costner really couldn't ever be a long term solution for her, so she comes home to Ruffalo, who is waiting desperately for her and apologizes to her for all his faults.
> 
> ...


I think North America is increasingly taking on a European attitude towards infidelity. At least that's my impression.

I don't know much about the European attitude other than from what I understand European's don't think infidelity is that big of a deal.

Anyone here who can comment on how European culture responds to infidelity?


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I think North America is increasingly taking on a European attitude towards infidelity. At least that's my impression.
> 
> I don't know much about the European attitude other than from what I understand European's don't think infidelity is that big of a deal.
> 
> Anyone here who can comment on how European culture responds to infidelity?


UK here...and I cannot speak in general terms....but I wouldn't say European attitude is more 'accepting'...I just think overall, the days of _"I caught you with my wife - I challenge you to a duel_" are way, long gone.
Ditto, being able to smash f"cuk out of the OM - it just gets you into trouble.

Plus, divorce courts in UK generally split things 50-50 between couples...


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

3putt said:


> Well, if this is true, then society and it's moral compass are a helluva lot more fvcked up than I would want to imagine.


You have to doubt that?

How To Make Her Cheat On Her Boyfriend - YouTube

http://www.wikihow.com/Keep-Your-Affair-a-Secret

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Man-to-Leave-His-Wife

http://www.wikihow.com/Not-Get-Caught-Cheating

Sleeping With A Married Woman: How You Can Have Sex With


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> You have to doubt that?
> 
> How To Make Her Cheat On Her Boyfriend - YouTube
> 
> ...


What a tool. Can't believe this guy has 5x as many thumbs up vs thumbs down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

davecarter said:


> That's exactly the reason men are unnerved by it and probably why they don't 'get it'.
> 
> Almost EVERY women I've spoken to who a) read the book b) owns the book....have said it's irrelevant whether it's a terribly written book or not - it has _impact_.
> 
> Seeing images on-screen will just re-open existing 'desires'.


Every woman that has read it that I've spoken to told me it was a poorly written piece of crap. Especially women who are into that lifestyle. Most couldn't get more than a quarter of the way into the book and then dropped it.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

davecarter said:


> UK here...and I cannot speak in general terms....but I wouldn't say European attitude is more 'accepting'...I just think overall, the days of _"I caught you with my wife - I challenge you to a duel_" are way, long gone.


Right, OM just run away and hide nowadays. lol



davecarter said:


> Ditto, being able to smash f"cuk out of the OM - it just gets you into trouble.


Ya, if you get caught. I for one have no trouble with paying it forward. lol

Ever watched the film _Strangers on a Train_? lol



davecarter said:


> Plus, divorce courts in UK generally split things 50-50 between couples...


Which is a big mistake in my opinion.

If you get caught cheating, you should get zero.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

sandc said:


> Every woman that has read it that I've spoken to told me it was a poorly written piece of crap. Especially women who are into that lifestyle. Most couldn't get more than a quarter of the way into the book and then dropped it.


Yeah - you're missing the point.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> What a tool. Can't believe this guy has 5x as many thumbs up vs thumbs down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And you have people on this forum saying the AP is not a problem, it's just the spouse to blame.

Go figure.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> If this is truly the case, then I would say, the marriage may have been in trouble before the woman read the book.


And this is the exact same argument women use to date married men. And the same argument men use to date married women.

_S/He was not happy before I came along, so I am not doing anything wrong.
_

You are invoking the exact same (flawed) logic.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

For what it is worth, I read all the "50 Shades" books, I also read the complete "Hunger Games" series. I have seen all the "Twilight" movies.

I also read" "Killing Lincoln", "Killing Kennedy" and "Killing Jesus". I do not plan to go out and kill someone due to these books. 

Books and movies are entertainment. I do agree some can act as triggers as do some TV shows.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Just curious...have you read it? I enjoy reading all the things men have to say about this book. Many people I know , male and female , that have read the series of books loosely based on another set of books...the twilight saga...thought the first book was good, the second less tolerable and just got through the third one. Not one person I know tried s&m, nor did they install a red room of pain, and they certainly did not have an affair. The books are by the way, a love story which includes sex. There is no infidelity. The argument I have read here on tam has been that women who are curious about the s&m lifestyle and are afraid to tell their husbands, then look outside the marriage to appease their curiosity.
> 
> If this is truly the case, then I would say, the marriage may have been in trouble before the woman read the book.
> 
> ...


Yiou know what Mrs, not only have I read....but I've _used _it.
And that's what its all about...


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Oh.....what did you use it for? Do I really want to know?


Gentlemen never tell. :nono:


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Re: Worst Movie About Cheating I Have Ever Seen*



walkonmars said:


> Not for the depressed: Alexandra's Project (aussie film - i think)
> 
> infidelity even at age 80: Cloud Nine (german film - subtitles)


That one is rough on a lot of levels. The nudity... Oy!


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

Forgive me for not having time right now to read the whole thread yet.

Serendipity was one I couldn't stand. It starts out with two people out shopping for their partner's Christmas presents and they start an EA ... there are excuses made to justify dumping partners at the alter and totally disrespecting them (one just for being eccentric - something she was fine with before the protagonist turned up!). When they got together at the end I was wishing them all the worst for their dirty little future...I wanted the ice to break beneath them and to see their horrified faces with frantic eyes panicking beneath the surface of the ice as they slowly drowned ha ha ha! I hate cheats and should probably stick to horror films


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

_*Alexandra's Project *_was a poorly developed film. I sat through the whole thing trying to figure out what the husband had done that was so bad that it made his wife imprison him and mentally torture him. 

No questions were answered. All we got to see was the husband being humiliated by his deranged wife. In the end the only thing I could come up with was that she was simply a nutjob.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

A couple come to mind...

"I Give it a Year"
-Repulsive romantic comedy about a couple who are married and descend immediately into cheating on each other. The happy ending is the couple individually deciding (at their anniversary dinner no less) that they each want a divorce, and then each individually rush off to the train station to be with their EA partner.

-"Bridget Jones' Diary" (wife put it on the other week). Bridget's Mom leaves her husband for another man, and after an undisclosed amount of time she comes back, and the entire affair is swept under the rug.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

"Little Children" Great soundtrack... sucky plotline.

"The lives of two lovelorn spouses from separate marriages, a registered sex offender, and a disgraced ex-police officer intersect as they struggle to resist their vulnerabilities and temptations."

Yeah, suffice it to say, they don't resist.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

sandc said:


> "Little Children" Great soundtrack... sucky plotline.
> 
> "The lives of two lovelorn spouses from separate marriages, a registered sex offender, and a disgraced ex-police officer intersect as they struggle to resist their vulnerabilities and temptations."
> 
> Yeah, suffice it to say, they don't resist.


This point of intersection is otherwise known as a "cesspool."


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Is there a movie, where a cheating husband's behavior was condoned and justified because his wife was abusive, a heartless b!tch, boring, or too nerdy and unfeminine?
> 
> If such a plotline exists please let me know so I can check it out.


It's an oldie but "A Summerplace" with Sandra Dee and Troy Donahue is about the adulterous affair of two parents and how it affects their now teenage children. The BS of the husband is portrayed as heartless and abusive. For 1959, this film was very scandalous.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

"Caught"(1996) I saw this one more than a few years ago, a married American couple [Edward James Olmos & Maria Conchita Alonso] run a fish market, the husband meets a young drifter from Ireland befriends him, gives him a job, even takes him off the streets letting him live in his home, basically treats him like a son. How does he repay him? By sleeping with his wife of course. From what I remember it's a pretty realistic portrayal of adultery not necessarily glorifying it though. The ending is really depressing I wouldn't recommend watching this if your prone to triggers from this type of stuff.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's another movie to puke to.

Two married cougars have affairs with each other's teenage sons.

Adore - Official Trailer (HD) Naomi Watts, Robin Wright - YouTube


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Here's another movie to puke to.
> 
> Two married cougars have affairs with each other's teenage sons.
> 
> Adore - Official Trailer (HD) Naomi Watts, Robin Wright - YouTube


Wait. What??


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Wait. What??


Yep. You heard right. Saw this jewel listed on Netflix. Doubt I'll watch it.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Holy crap. Pass.

Makes you wish the first amendment only applied to sane people.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Tyler Perry's-Temptation: Confessions of a Marriage Counselor.

Is about a good christian girl who is sweet and god fearing till. She meets the rich handsome bad boy he flirts with her and. She start cheating on her sweet boring nerdy husband.

The wife pays the ultimate price for her cheating-(which I thought was hilarious)-(God forgive me lol) An Kim-K wow not a good actress.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Don't know whether it was already brought up but this movie is triggering as hell. No character is particulary nice, as usual BH is protrayed as an a$$hole, still WW and OM are simply despicable individuals.
A good movie anyway.

Separate Lies 2005


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

sandc said:


> Usually the movie is not as good as the book which means the movie will suck even more than the book.


Look at Eat, Pray, Love.

The movie sucked more than the book (or so they say) and was still a commercial success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Here's another movie to puke to.
> 
> Two married cougars have affairs with each other's teenage sons.
> 
> Adore - Official Trailer (HD) Naomi Watts, Robin Wright - YouTube


Here is a short and better version of this movie:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X0DeIqJm4vM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Here's another movie to puke to.
> 
> Two married cougars have affairs with each other's teenage sons.
> 
> Adore - Official Trailer (HD) Naomi Watts, Robin Wright - YouTube


Robin Wright? Hate to admit it but she possibly could make me fall.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Here's another movie to puke to.
> 
> Two married cougars have affairs with each other's teenage sons.
> 
> Adore - Official Trailer (HD) Naomi Watts, Robin Wright - YouTube


This is completely disgusting. My wife would rip the intestines out of any one of her girl friends who tried to bed our son.

She's awesome. :smthumbup:


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

There is something so wrong with this. I hope the ending is the train wreck it would be in reality. 

I know weird stuff happens but I simply can't fathom a woman not only entertaining these kinds of thoughts but following through. I'm sure the movie is chock full of justifications.

I also hope that this movie doesn't represent some sort of female fantasy that I must not have been privy to when they handed me my female parts. God, I have kids! I just don't get it.

The only thing I can think of that would prompt such a movie is some sort of payback to men who cheat with just legal girls. But since there can be no happy ending to this kind of payback it wouldn't likely be satisfying payback. Making men hate women more because some women behave just as bad as some men does all women a disservice.

Please tell me the movie has a horrible ending!


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Here's another movie to puke to.
> 
> Two married cougars have affairs with each other's teenage sons.
> 
> Adore - Official Trailer (HD) Naomi Watts, Robin Wright - YouTube


WTF? Seriously?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Isn't there a TV show called CougarTown?

I would imagine that has much the same material in it...


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I would say I am disappointed but the depravity of these people doesn't surprise me. I really wouldn't mind seeing a little payback I their lives for their irresponsibility to the human race.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

clipclop2 said:


> I would say I am disappointed but the depravity of these people doesn't surprise me. I really wouldn't mind seeing a little payback I their lives for their irresponsibility to the human race.


The depravity of mankind is a given. People like this will pay in the end. Maybe sooner.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MissFroggie said:


> It gets worse...then the teenage sons both marry age-appropriate women and have their own children. The teenage sons then leave the wives and children to be back with the cougars! Yay, let's all live happily ever after! *PUKE*


Nice.

Robin Wright is also in _House of Cards_ where she plays the wife of the US Presidentand and has various afffairs during the series. Wright seems drawn to these characters. Wonder if that's why Shaun Penn divorced her? Maybe she stepped out on him. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I refuse to watch anything with Julia Roberts in it. She's broken up how many marriages?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Robin Wright is also in _House of Cards_ where she plays the wife of the US Presidentand and has various afffairs during the series. Wright seems drawn to these characters. Wonder if that's why Shaun Penn divorced her? Maybe she stepped out on him. Wouldn't surprise me.


I used to like Princess Bride.

But if you watch it now, she looks like a selfish in-grateful liar.

Just rides her horse around her estate ordering some doormat around all day long... 

When the guy leaves to make his fortune and earn her respect. she gets engaged to some other dude!

Great story! I am riveted!


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

karole said:


> I refuse to watch anything with Julia Roberts in it. She's broken up how many marriages?


She tried to break up a couple in front of the camera in My Best Friend's Wedding.

Her guy friend gets engaged, so she decides SHE wants him and plots in secret to break the happy couple up!


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I liked the one "SAW" movie where the cheating wife got hers after getting hers


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

vellocet said:


> I liked the one "SAW" movie where the cheating wife got hers after getting hers


Which one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

MissFroggie said:


> Saw 3 - the doctor from the hospital who got the neck brace...
> 
> Correct me if there was another cheater too lol


There should be another Saw, the cheaters sequel. Nothing but cheaters must "play a game"


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

MissFroggie said:


> I hated that film!


:iagree::iagree:

Best Friend's Wedding was awful. The only reason I liked any part of it is because they were at Comiskey Park at one point. You never see Comiskey (or US Cellular now) in movies. It's ALWAYS Wrigley Field and I thought that took some balls to go the other way.

As a White Sox fan, I felt that was the only redeeming quality of the film.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

_My Best Friend's Wedding_...

Not that bad a film given that the result of the film was for Julia Roberts to BACK OFF and leave the couple the hell alone.

That was the lesson she had to learn... to let the guy go.

Yes, I know her behavior was obnoxious throughout Act II, but at least the writer was getting her to a point to 

a. recognize what she was doing was obnoxious
b. to stop it
c. to back off and leave the couple alone

If you recall, at the END of the film after admitting her behavior she 

a. offered to take the bride TO her wedding
b. she even gave the bride and groom "her song" on loan...

Robert's character did some growing up in the film. So I will give the writer some credit for at least directing the character to the right ends.

Yes, horrible behavior during Act II, but at least the point of the film was that she had to STOP it. lol


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

MissFroggie said:


> Saw 3 - the doctor from the hospital who got the neck brace...
> 
> Correct me if there was another cheater too lol


Let's not forget the woman who played two best buds and was "exposed" in public, right down to her guts.

That was nuclear, fo sho.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

verpin zal said:


> Let's not forget the woman who played two best buds and was "exposed" in public, right down to her guts.
> 
> That was nuclear, fo sho.


Oh crap, forgot about that one.


----------

